# Possible fix for 6.3 Audio Drops



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

One of the suggestions by a DirecTV tech was to configure my box as "Satellite Only", then back to "Satellte and Antenna". Takes about 15 minutes. I did this yesterday before recording Boston Legal. It actually seemed to work. I had no dropouts for the entire 60 minutes. Previous weeks had 3-5 drops per episode. I've had dropouts on ABC and Fox. I'm looking forward to seeing if Justice has any dropouts next week.


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

I also read over at the Tivo sight that a rescan for OTA channels may fix it. The person that reported it tried this and had no drop outs on Prison Break or Justice Monday night. I just tried so only time will tell. Hope it is that simple


----------



## mkxanth (Nov 4, 2003)

Does doing this screw up the season passes for the OTA shows?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

No it did not. It reset my "Channels I Recieve", but the season pass for Boston Legal on OTA recorded fine.


----------



## Gweeto (Aug 17, 2006)

I just did it, it also cleared my Favorite Channels but seemed to preserve my season passes. I wrote everything down prior to doing it just to be safe.



redram38 said:


> I also read over at the Tivo sight that a rescan for OTA channels may fix it. The person that reported it tried this and had no drop outs on Prison Break or Justice Monday night. I just tried so only time will tell. Hope it is that simple


I did both. This first and then the rescan after. Worth a shot I thought.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Keep us posted. This could be simple workaround if it works.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I'll try enduring another hour of Bones tonight. Will be a good test for Fox OTA. At least I'll be a little less frustrated if I do get drops. One drop is completely unacceptable during Boston Legal.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Two days of recordings (including Bones on Fox) and NO audio dropouts !!!!!!!


----------



## mwl001 (Sep 13, 2006)

I too recorded Bones last night, as well as watched some Digital (10-1) SD last evening after re-running guided set-up (first to go to SAT only, then back). I noticed audio drop-out, however MUCH less frequent (1-2 times an hour) and of MUCH shorter duration (less than 2 seconds, I believe). I have no reason to believe this was any better than one can normally expect out of anything but recorded media, and it's also not nearly as annoying as losing 8-10 seconds.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

OK - I've given this a try: guided setup sat only then guided setup both sat and OTA. Then I scanned for off-air channels. Then I reset my favs. We'll see if Ugly Betty or Men In Trees suffer from audio drops tonight and tomorrow night. If this works, I'll be a very happy camper.


----------



## rbarthle17 (Sep 7, 2006)

I tried it, and less than 2 minutes into The War at Home (FOX5 DC was the only OTA station giving me these problems, none of the others have) I got the audio burps again...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

rbarthle17 said:


> I tried it, and less than 2 minutes into The War at Home (FOX5 DC was the only OTA station giving me these problems, none of the others have) I got the audio burps again...


Unfortunately this "fix" does not help. Hopefully a real fix will come soon with a new software update.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> Unfortunately this "fix" does not help. Hopefully a real fix will come soon with a new software update.


-----------
A employee at a Fox station has reported 100% sucess when a certain
piece of equipment was taken out of the stream...perhaps D* can
research it out to find an answer?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4547353&&#post4547353


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

moonman said:


> -----------
> A employee at a Fox station has reported 100% sucess when a certain
> piece of equipment was taken out of the stream...perhaps D* can
> research it out to find an answer?
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4547353&&#post4547353


My DirecTV contacts tell me they're working with Tivo on a fix. I've passed along Video Janitor's Fox engineering information.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Sorry I haven't got back to this thread. It must have been an anomoly that I didn't get dropouts. They are back on my box. Additionally, I've had several recordings become two recordings with some missing program in between and I'm having a horrible time with my remote. Pressing a button once sometimes is seen as twice. Makes it tough to type in a channel number and is very frustrating when doing a 30 sec skip. Called to request a new box today. Hopefully I'll get one of those magic boxes that doesn't have these problems.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

While it's not a fix, I would like to remind everyone that you can enable closed captioning and "view" lost audio.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

weaver6 said:


> While it's not a fix, I would like to remind everyone that you can enable closed captioning and "view" lost audio.


That's what I've been doing. At least I can still follow what's going on. There have been a few times with an "freeze up" that lasts more than a couple of seconds that it skips some of that, too, but not very often.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

weaver6 said:


> While it's not a fix, I would like to remind everyone that you can enable closed captioning and "view" lost audio.


Great tip. Thanks!


----------

